
SXSW: Bladeless drone could aid in home deliveries says inventor - rmason
http://www.nibletz.com/events/sxsw/john-mohyi-bladeless-drone
======
rmason
John Mohyi is a local whom I met last year at a pitch event. Impressive
technology but what matters is whether the home delivery companies see any
value in it.

Nice to see that the FCC sees value in what he has developed, it may be what
gets him a leg up in a crowded marketplace.

He's got bold ambition, he wants to scale the technology to carry people. Not
exactly flying cars, think flying saucers. Maybe Larry Page should talk to
him, they're both from East Lansing.

[http://www.nibletz.com/events/sxsw/john-mohyi-bladeless-
dron...](http://www.nibletz.com/events/sxsw/john-mohyi-bladeless-drone)

